# PP Mentorship



## Clear Group LLC (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello All,

As we are looking to be a better company is 2013 we realized that a mentor with more years of experience is a good idea. We have read so many good things on this forum, however is anyone willing to give us more specific insight on management and financing. 

We are not asking for elaborate help. Just someone who is a leader and is willing to give advice to someone with open ears. If you are interested please PM us. The more the merrier!!

Thank You
HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!:thumbup:
CG


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## Clear Group LLC (Dec 26, 2012)

Based in Southern NJ


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

Very confused are you looking to hire someone or looking for free help?


----------



## Clear Group LLC (Dec 26, 2012)

okay, Ill assume that request was not communicated well, please disregard. Anyway....HAPPY 2013!!:thumbup:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Our company does offer consultation services for the industry....
Drop us a line....


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

You have alot of mentors here. I've learned a TON from the great folks here. The only thing I see is that alot of the oldtimers get sick of answering the same question over and over knowing the one asking hasn't done an ADVANCED search here. Alot of info has been discussed at length BUT any thread can be resurrected with new question or insight. Things change quick in this industry and a post just 6 months old may be ancient history so don't be afraid to post after a search.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The same questions don't bother me a bit. What I feel is a little frustrating are the posters here who believe $25 grass cuts and $15 cyd for debris is ok and they can make a fine living at it as long as the regional will have them. People who are not willing to reward themselves for their skills and hardwork mystify me.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> The same questions don't bother me a bit. What I feel is a little frustrating are the posters here who believe $25 grass cuts and $15 cyd for debris is ok and they can make a fine living at it as long as the regional will have them. People who are not willing to reward themselves for their skills and hardwork mystify me.


I have to agree with this...I'm baffeled at how often people devaluate their worth...
There is not one person out there that would accept a job paying under minimum wage...but that is exactly what is going on in the industry.
I can not stress enough how important it is to learn how to [erform a B&E analysis on your services...
I will be posting a video either tonight or tomorrow morning on this subfect on the Property Preservation Information Eschange page on FB if anyone of the "newbies" or even you ol' timers and seasoned veterans would like to tune in...
I can not count how many have found out thatwhile they are generating $4500 or better a month when things are broken down they find they are working for $1.50 an hour.....


----------



## Diallo185 (Dec 15, 2012)

Time is money, money is time you keep that on your mind you will do just fine.


----------

